# Motor too big?!



## CDoeg90 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry if this has been asked before or if it's in the wrong section. Does anyone have any idea if a 79 Johnson 3hp is too big for a 14' Grumman Jon Boat? I have the chance to trade a 5hp for it so I'm not so sure. Would it be worth adding some buoyancy pods?


----------



## zseverns (Oct 20, 2014)

With a 5hp you would not need to add float pods. You are going to need alot bigger motor for float pods. I had a 14' delhi with a 25hp on it for a short time. It would flat out fly. I hope this helps.


----------



## bulrid8 (Oct 20, 2014)

I would say 15hp and under is no problem for that boat.


----------



## CDoeg90 (Oct 20, 2014)

Holy typo! I meant to type 35 not 3! Sorry and thanks for the responses!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Just take it easy till you get used to it.Everybody has there own limitations.
I, once in a while, put a 40hp on a 1240vee. Now you know what kinds of person is giving you his opinion. :LOL2:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 20, 2014)

I run a 25 hp Mariner on a 1436 john. I put the fuel tank in the front to help balance it out, I also have the motor on a TH mini jacker.


----------



## Scootzu (Oct 20, 2014)

I run a 40/30 jet on my 1442 alumacraft. It puts a lot of stress on the transom but still holding


----------



## CDoeg90 (Oct 20, 2014)

I figure it's s lot of power for a small boat but can be fun if I'm careful. I was only really worried about the weight. I was going to put a small deck up front with storage under for trolling battery and gear. Thanks for the input!


----------



## turbotodd (Oct 20, 2014)

See a bunch of them out here. Public duck hunting lands are restricted to 25 hp or less. Some guys are going to a 14' hull instead of the 15-16' that most folks use. Obviously the 14' is faster and that's why they're using them. And we're talking modded 25's making closer to 50 hp; about 45 to 50 mph and some guys are faster. I don't like to run stuff like that. In a car maybe but on a boat, I'd rather be in control of the rig instead of the rig being in control of me.


----------



## CDoeg90 (Oct 21, 2014)

That's insane. I like speed and all but still. There are not too many lakes in my area with restrictions luckily. I don't hunt, just fish and cruise with the family on a tight budget. 8)


----------



## Jim311 (Oct 21, 2014)

It'll be fine. I run a Johnson 30 on a Gheenoe Classic.


----------



## CDoeg90 (Oct 25, 2014)

Got the trade done yesterday. She isn't quite as heavy as was expecting. Hasn't been run in over two years so I'm gonna do some tinkering around and take her for a rip hopefully before the snow flies!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 25, 2014)

That's a nice looking motor, it looks like a long shaft motor. How tall is your transom?


----------



## CDoeg90 (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm no expert nor have I measured, as you can tell I have lots of wood to stack, but I believe the shaft to be 15' and the transom to be around a foot or so. That picture makes the motor look huge.


----------



## CDoeg90 (Oct 25, 2014)

She is a little long but I'll probably put a riser of sorts on it later on. Fired up a few pulls and one small shot of starter fluid. And pumps water nicely after two years of sitting in a shed. Not bad.


----------



## Djknyork (Oct 25, 2014)

I put a 30hp johnson on my old prop tunnel hull boat with a riser n that thing would haul the mail. Your's should too. Good luck


----------



## CDoeg90 (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't think I'll have much of a choice really. That'll probably be done in the spring. Gotta finish the trailer, wiring in the batteries, make a small deck/storage compartment and maybe a few other small things. Gonna post the process under projects when I get under way. Thanks everyone. 
st


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 26, 2014)

CDoeg90 said:


> She is a little long but I'll probably put a riser of sorts on it later on. Fired up a few pulls and one small shot of starter fluid. And pumps water nicely after two years of sitting in a shed. Not bad.


That's defiantly a long shaft motor on a short shaft transom. You don't want to use starting fluid in a 2 stroke motor, use a small spray bottle of fuel oil mix.


----------



## CDoeg90 (Oct 27, 2014)

So I have heard. I'll throw some two stroke in a bottle for now. Rumor has it snow is coming to my area this weekend so I'm gonna take the boat out once before it comes inside and ill do a good tune up and carb rebuild before spring. Thanks for the advice. I've been looking into options on how to raise the motor a bit to get more out of it. Not a whole lot out there so far! I may start another thread and see what others are doing.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm using a T&H mini jacker.


----------



## lswoody (Nov 8, 2014)

You'll be good!!! I run a 5hp Nissan on my 14'er and could go to at least a 9.9hp


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 9, 2014)

I had almost the exact boat with a '97 25HP Johnson. Aquatic equivalent to a crotch rocket. WOT, don't make tight turns. Should be fine.....maybe.


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 9, 2014)

@CDoeg90


Your cavitation plate should be even with the transom bottom.


----------



## CDoeg90 (Nov 9, 2014)

With any luck I'll have a raiser all made up by spring. Right now I'm cleaning her up and getting ready to survive with winter around here. I've got a few ideas on what I want to do to make my own. Pretty excited to get into it.


----------

